# 40 ft reef tank in a hong kong restuarant



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

this is a picture link from a hong kong marine fish forum.

http://www.fotop.net/candygil/candygil/IMG_4518


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Holy friking reeef!!!!!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Holy friking reeef!!!!!!!


It's ok, it's ok...

no freaking out


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

how does this belong to "General Market Place" ?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Now, THAT's a captive reef lolz. Would be interesting to find out what the technical specs were...like how deep/ wide the tank is, how thick the glass is, etc... Glass probably braced on top - though I wonder in how many sections.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

God damn now THAT -IS- an awesome captive reef. I would like to know as I've only looked into this a little bit but many moons ago I see glass sheet sections as obviously (perhaps it is possible I don't know) it is not a once piece glass front and back but in mulitple sections. I would like to know what/how you would do and prepare the bonding for that sealing to handle that water pressure? Also any educated estimate guesses on the water psi in there on the glass? 

Dammnn... Wait a min... an HK resturant... is this in T.O or out in HK across the pond? By across the pond I mean China.


----------



## Flame Angel (Oct 13, 2010)

For hobbyists from Hong Kong, the restaurant is in Kwun Tong, Kowloon, Hong Kong.

the link is here for your reference: http://www.seafishfans.com/viewthread.php?tid=54496&extra=page=2


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Flame Angel said:


> For hobbyists from Hong Kong, the restaurant is in Kwun Tong, Kowloon, Hong Kong.
> 
> the link is here for your reference: http://www.seafishfans.com/viewthread.php?tid=54496&extra=page=2


If theres a guy from Hong Kong that uses GTA Aquaria.... well... ill be shocked


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Some do travel 

That is amazing, thanks for sharing!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Next time I go to HK I must visit this restuarant.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That's pretty insane...especially 40ft long..wow


----------

